# Bloated Jack Dempsey



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I have a 5.5" male Jack Dempsey who stopped eating last weekend (five days ago). Yesterday when checking in on him, I noticed he looked a bit bloated. This morning, there's no doubt about it, he's a bloated little sausage. What should I do to treat him? He's not eating, so I can't try giving him shelled peas. I'm going to pick up some epsom salt today and add that to the tank to see if it helps any. But what else?


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Water quality.
Get the water as clean as possible.
Do a 50% w/c with a good dechlor product, you can also follow up with daily or bi-daily w/c of 25%.

I actually wouldn't try to feed anything to your JD either.
I would add the epsom salt but not too much at once, try to ease it in over a couple of days.
Try to create a stress free atmosphere so things don't get worse on the count of stress.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm willing to bet SK's water is clean enough to drink...

Add the epsom salt to the main tank.

I would also treat with metronidazole, according to the instructions in the link below.

Is he alone? If not, I would soak food for the others in the met!

Extra substrate vacuumings will help remove infected feces, just in case this is bloat.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

He's by himself, yes. The water is always clean...my tanks never, ever get dirty. I can't do a water change right now anyway - water warning on the city at the moment, I don't trust it to add to a tank with a sick fish.

Just about to add the epsom salt. Will have too see about adding the metronidazole...not even sure anywhere in this stupid city carries it.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

If you can't find pure met, look for Jungle HITH Guard. It is mostly met and easy to use...Powder form...Any big chain pet store should have it.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Couldn't find pure Met..closest thing was "General Cure" by API. Each packet of powder (use one packet for each 10gal) contains 250 mg Met and 75 mg Praziquantel.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Good enough. I actually like the meds that have both met and praziquantel in them. (Praziquantel is probably the most widely used de-wormer that vets use, so that tells me it's pretty good coverage!)

Good luck, and throw in as many water changes as you can, SK. They always help!


----------



## ErikFromNJ (May 12, 2009)

How did your JD make out? I had the same problem a few weeks back. What I ended up doing was giving him a salt bath. I dissolved 1-1/4 cups of salt in a 10 gallon bucket and placed him in there for 10 minutes. After, I moved him into a quarantined 10 gallon where he rested by himself, while treating him with Parasite Clear. On the 6 day, he ate a pellet. Next day a few more and so on. Almost a week later I moved him back into his original home where he started bullying everyone again. I knew he was better now!! 

Good Luck!


----------

